# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Curso "Manejo Agronómico del Cultivo de Arándano en el Perú" - ÁNCASH

## Sierra Exportadora

*20, 21 y 22 de Marzo, 2013*
Auditorio de Telemática de la Universidad Nacional Santiago Antúnez de Mayolo (UNASAM)
Av. Centenario 200 - Independencia - Huaraz  *¡ENTRADA LIBRE!* 
Hora de Inicio: 8 am
Dirigido a: inversionistas, empresarios, formuladores de planes de negocios, agricultores, agrónomos y técnicos interesados en el cultivo de berries.  *Inscripciones:*  Enviar nombres, DNI, teléfono y correo de contacto a peruberries@sierraexportadora.gob.pe, para confirmar asistencia;o llamar al RPC: 959204559. 
Agradecemos su difusión.  FLYER ARÁNDANOS ÁNCASH-01.jpgTemas similares: Curso "Manejo Agronómico del Cultivo de Arándano en el Perú" - MOQUEGUA Curso: Manejo Agronómico del Arándano - AREQUIPA Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" Curso "MANEJO INTEGRADO DE PLAGAS Y ENFERMADADES DE CULTIVOS DE EXPORTACIÓN EN EL PERÚ" Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-"

----------

